

"A revolutionary company has to think bigger." - breily
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/justin_tv_no_advertising_wanted_just_a_top_secret_transaction_system_

======
dbreunig
The potential of implementing a C2C and C2B transaction system over streaming
video (especially live) are pretty incredible.

Concerts, sports, niche live events... Once the system is ironed out you're
adding an extra revenue stream to anything you plan. Build this into a set-top
box and you've got streaming video's killer app.

~~~
SwellJoe
I have to agree. If they can solve the pay per view concept for niche live
events, they'll make money. If they can make partnering with live bands,
seminar presenters, etc. seamless and profitable for both parties, it could be
a big market.

~~~
dbreunig
A deal with LiveNation alone would cover most of their expenses.

------
alaskamiller
Camgirls + live streaming + chat requests + payment transaction...

